# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Non Petroleum Based Lubricant for O-rings and rubber parts

## redsuns

Hi guys, Just want to know what you guys use for lubricating the rubber parts of your canister filter. The eheim "vaseline" is kind of expensive for the small quantity and I would like to know if you guys use other kinds of lubricant which is safe for aquarium and do the job well?

I briefly searched online and found that they recommend plumbers' grease which is a silicon based grease lubricant but those are mainly US brands, would be good if I can know what products(other than Eheim's) are tried and tested to be safe for use.

Thanks!!  :Smile:

----------


## tiintinn

there is one that is mentioned in the forum (think it works too), its Vaseline petroleum jelly

i just got mine from Guardian pharmacy for $2-$3 (small bottle)

cheers
david

----------


## redsuns

> there is one that is mentioned in the forum (think it works too), its Vaseline petroleum jelly
> 
> i just got mine from Guardian pharmacy for $2-$3 (small bottle)
> 
> cheers
> david


Hi David, Thanks for the headsup but I have heard that we shouldnt use petroleum jelly for rubber as it will degrade the rubber over time, that is why they always recommend to use non petroleum based lub for it..hmm

----------


## sungod666

i think there are some spray from Ehiem to solve it. but never read into the details.

----------


## Shadow

According to Eheim website, you can use the petroleum jelly

here cut and paste from the web site:



> 07. How do I service sealing rings?
> 
> Each time you clean the filter, lubricate the sealing rings lightly with our aquatic maintenance spray 4001000 or with ordinary petroleum jelly (Vaseline). This increases the lifespan of the rubber sealings considerably and ensures easy mounting.


http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/in...reich=produkte

----------


## redsuns

> i think there are some spray from Ehiem to solve it. but never read into the details.


Yup, their maintenance spray but its pricey..haha thanks anyway  :Smile:  




> According to Eheim website, you can use the petroleum jelly
> 
> here cut and paste from the web site:
> 
> 
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/in...reich=produkte


Thanks alot bro shadow! Just when I gave up looking for one that is aquarium safe and bought the vaseline, now can use it with a peace of mind already!  :Very Happy:

----------


## troyz

thanks alot bro Shadow...just bought a small bottle of Vaselin(petroleum jelly)49g for $2.60...
by looking at the size of it, i think can grease 100 o-rings...haha
now can grease all my eheim filters o-ring n valves...hoo hoo

----------


## BillD

O rings are not made of rubber, and can withstand petroleum products.

----------

